# Truck MPG and Towing MPG



## 3ringer (Nov 5, 2017)

Post your truck and towing mpg. Include engine size , gas or diesel and trailer weight. Preferably post hand calculated mpg . Onboard computers tend to be off 1 to 2 mpg. Be honest and don't call anyone out on their mpg's. 

10k 33' camper
2007 Tundra 5.7 gas , towing 7.5 mpg , 17 not towing 
2008 GMC 2500 Duramax 11 mpg towing , 18.5  not towing


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 5, 2017)

tag


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 5, 2017)

2015 Ram 3500 SRW with 6.7 Cummins and 68rfe trans with 3:42 gear. 

Towing 33ft Grand Design 303rls 5th wheel right at 11,000lbs loaded average 11.5mpg. 

Unloaded 17 to 19 mixed driving conditions. 

Lifetime average with 24,556 miles is 16.2. 

My hand calculated milages are very close to EVIC to within .4 margin of error.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 5, 2017)

32.5 ft travel trailer with gear, around 7,500 lbs
2007.5 ram 4x4 Cummins 6.7 on 35x12.50's

Towing about 11 @ about 70 mph average
Empty about 20  @ about 75 mph average 

These numbers fluctuate as I drive it like I stole it most times and then try to stretch mileage if I plan on calculating. So I just average


----------



## Stang (Nov 5, 2017)

2005 Ford F-250 Triton V-10  Crew Cab, LWB  4.10 gears with 37" tires
pulling 2005 32' Copper Canyon Sprinter loaded just under 10K lbs.....7 mpg
completely empty....10.5 mpg

Obviously didn't buy it for the gas mileage.....but it will pull!


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 5, 2017)

Stang said:


> 2005 Ford F-250 Triton V-10  Crew Cab, LWB  4.10 gears with 37" tires
> pulling 2005 32' Copper Canyon Sprinter loaded just under 10K lbs.....7 mpg
> completely empty....10.5 mpg
> 
> Obviously didn't buy it for the gas mileage.....but it will pull!



Your mpg's are less but you will average less maintenance cost compared to a diesel . Plus diesel is running about 20 cents a gallon more than unleaded.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Nov 6, 2017)

2015 F150 5.0 pulling a 2016 Coachman Catalina 25RKS dry weight 5600 lbs. Getting 19 everyday driving and get 11.5 mpg when pulling if I burn premium gas while pulling. If  I burn regular I get 10.5 mpg pulling. I'm not a get up and go driver when towing I go at it conservatively. I got the 11.5 when towing to Pigeon Forge Tn. by way of Asheville from Murrayville, Ga. That is the most climbing I have done while towing going over the mountain from Franklin to Silva. The 10.5 mpg was going to Brunswick, GA. burning regular gas. So far I've been very pleased with the truck and it's performance pulling my camper and just every day driving. 
Burning premium gas while towing longer distances really give the truck more pep and better performance. I even get a slightly better gas milage. I haven't tried burning premium gas on a long flat pull which I will probably do this next spring maybe to Florida or Myrtle Beach.


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 7, 2017)

Lumpkin Hunter said:


> 2015 F150 5.0 pulling a 2016 Coachman Catalina 25RKS dry weight 5600 lbs. Getting 19 everyday driving and get 11.5 mpg when pulling if I burn premium gas while pulling. If  I burn regular I get 10.5 mpg pulling. I'm not a get up and go driver when towing I go at it conservatively. I got the 11.5 when towing to Pigeon Forge Tn. by way of Asheville from Murrayville, Ga. That is the most climbing I have done while towing going over the mountain from Franklin to Silva. The 10.5 mpg was going to Brunswick, GA. burning regular gas. So far I've been very pleased with the truck and it's performance pulling my camper and just every day driving.
> Burning premium gas while towing longer distances really give the truck more pep and better performance. I even get a slightly better gas milage. I haven't tried burning premium gas on a long flat pull which I will probably do this next spring maybe to Florida or Myrtle Beach.




Those are great numbers for that truck and sounds like a excellent match of truck and RV. That little 5.0 is a beast of an engine and probably it and the V-10 are Fords 2 Crown Jewels. I really do like the 6.2 track record so far also.


----------



## mrfudd (Nov 8, 2017)

No towing numbers, but my 2016 5.0 F150 Supercrew with 3.31 rear only averages 15.5 to 16 mpg. That’s on a 50 mile round trip commute with very few stops & max speed 72 mph. Doesn’t matter if I ease the throttle or get in to it. Best ever mileage was 18 on a 500 mile trip @ 75 mph.


----------



## BillK (Nov 8, 2017)

2000 F350 CCLB 7.3L diesel 6 speed manual trans.
2008 Forest River 38' bunk house 5th wheel 11,290 dry

11.02 pulling to St. Augustine from Carrollton Ga.
Maybe 17 empty if I try.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 8, 2017)

I guess it's relevant....  I'm deleted


----------



## HossBog (Nov 9, 2017)

2015 F150 Supercrew, 4x4, 3:31 ratio, 3.5 Ecoboost, 20-22 not towing, 10-12 mpg towing my 25' 4,500 pound travel trailer, which I've towed all over. Right now for the past 2,000 miles mixed towing, city, highway, it's averaging 19.5 mpg. Love this truck! Of course, I ain't never seen a truck I didn't like.


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 10, 2017)

When I purchased my duramax in Charleston, I topped off the tank. I drove it almost home and topped off the tank again. My onboard computer said 23. 1 mpg. My actual was 21.3  I haven't got that good of mpg since because that was 100 percent highway with a light pedal. My duramax has a programmer set to economy. I believe the axle is 3:73. I run 285/16 10 ply tires.


----------



## 95g atl (Mar 5, 2018)

5.9 cummins dually, 4:10 rear gears, stock tires, edge programmer, 5" straight.
trailer 8000 lbs, 14.xx mpg at 60-65 mph.  Empty was 21.xx yesterday per the "computer" on a highway run.  Haven't filled up so haven't calculated a recent empty.

Tahoe 5.3 4x4, 3:73, 6000 lbs and around 11-13 mpg at 60 mph.  Drops considerably if I add a little more weight OR n faster that 65.
Non-Towing I don't think I hit 20 mpg on the highway.

---- Both of the above were NOT campers, they were flatbed trailer with a smaller tractor (6000 lbs total) and larger tractor (8000 lbs total)  (total meaning trailer, tractor, and attachments).


----------



## 95g atl (Mar 5, 2018)

BillK said:


> 2000 F350 CCLB 7.3L diesel 6 speed manual trans.
> 2008 Forest River 38' bunk house 5th wheel 11,290 dry
> 
> 11.02 pulling to St. Augustine from Carrollton Ga.
> Maybe 17 empty if I try.



Had a F350 CCLB 4x4 w/7.3 diesel and automatic.  3:73 gears and stock size tires.   Towed a 38 foot cedar creek which was 12,000 lbs or so, I averaged 12 mpg from alabama to Ga going about 65 mph.
Same truck empty was 19 at around the same speed.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 5, 2018)

mrfudd said:


> No towing numbers, but my 2016 5.0 F150 Supercrew with 3.31 rear only averages 15.5 to 16 mpg. That’s on a 50 mile round trip commute with very few stops & max speed 72 mph. Doesn’t matter if I ease the throttle or get in to it. Best ever mileage was 18 on a 500 mile trip @ 75 mph.



my 13 F150 5.0 3.55 routinely gets 20+mpg on the road if you keep it below 70.  At 78 cruize control, it will average 19.7mpg.  I get better than 15 pulling my aluminum boat or a popup camper.  

I have 115K on it now, and according to the trip meter that was set the day I bought it new, it has averaged 19.3mpg over that 115k miles.

Love my truck


----------

